# Slightly lost build document found



## LauraJ (Sep 26, 2017)

I ended up picking up the wing brackets posted on the classifieds here a few days ago, and I got a little bonus: some build documents I hadn't seen before. Well, one I hadn't seen before, anyway:

http://obairlann.net/reaper/aviation/biplane/charger-plans/wires-and-rigging.pdf

I've added it to my plans page, and alerted freerangequark so he can update the other sources. The only piece of new-new information to me is the measurement of the tail plane incidence movements, but that alone is pretty fantastic to find. All the other information is in the plans in various places.


----------

